

Go write a GNU Screen clone in Haskell called Hascreen - RhysU

GNU Screen is great, but has been unmaintained for years.  Someone should write a GNU Screen clone in Haskell called &quot;Hascreen&quot; with whatever lessons can be learned from XMonad.  Instant FOSS stardom and immortality await.
======
marbu
We already have great, modern and maintained screen alternative: it's called
tmux. And yes, it's written in c, but don't immediatelly see any reason why it
would be much better to rewrite it in Haskell. And I'm saying that as a XMonad
user who knows a little bit of Haskell.

But you know, there is nothing stopping you from trying it yourself to show
that this idea is actually viable :)

Edit:

There are actually few reasons why the XMonad model would not be a good fit
for screen like program: XMonad requires haskell compiler to be installed on
machine you are using it - this is fine for my personal machine running recent
fedora (or any recent linux distro), but it would be a problem for all those
servers I have tmux installed - like RHEL, Debian stable or FreeBSD, tmux is
often already there or easy available in official/semioficial package because
(among other things) all it's dependencies (few c libraries) are likely
already installed. On the other hand you do not want to install ghc on much
servers for obvious erasons :)

But as I said, if you like the idea, just go and make it happen - it sounds
like a fun project to start. But I'm afraid it would not be much practical.

